# Scouting for Bear



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Spent the only day I had scouting for an upcoming Spot & Stalk bear hunt. Boy was it hot and dry.

Felt fortunate to see these three bears while scouting in the one day. The one in the road was a pretty young bear, but the other two look decent. Will get down for the muzzy deer hunt and will spend the week really scouting for more bear, and hunting on the side. I love seeing these beautiful animals!

Can't wait for the hunt to roll around...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ooh, that one in the third pic looks broad in the shoulders.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome pics! Which unit you draw for?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd rather not say!! Just kiddin!

I am hunting the La Sal unit.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats on drawing a good unit. Good luck keep sharing the bear pics


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! I love those mountains. I'd live there if I could. I feel pretty confident going into the spot & stalk even though the success rate is low. Would be nice if the division would post the annual report for 2014 like they said they were going to do this month!


----------

